# Winthrop Men's Basketball To Play In Preseason NIT



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

ROCK HILL, S.C. -- The Winthrop men's basketball team has been invited to participate in the 2006 NIT Season Tip-Off in the East region bracket against Iona on Nov. 14 with a chance to face the North Carolina Tarheels on Nov. 15 in Charlotte's Bobcats Arena. 

This announcement marks another first for the Eagle basketball program, which has earned six bids to the NCAA tournament in the past eight years under the guidance of head coach Gregg Marshall.

North Carolina will meet Sacred Heart in the second game of the first-round doubleheader. The two winners will meet on Nov. 15 for the chance to advance to the semi-final round in New York City's Madison Square Garden on Nov. 22. The two first-round losers will play in a consolation game on Nov. 15.

The announcement was made late last week by NIT Committee Chair C.M. Newton and Greg Shaheen, president of the NIT, L.L.C. The tournament will begin in four regions: East (Charlotte, Charlotte Bobcats Arena); South (Nashville, Nashville Arena); Midwest (Indianapolis, Conseco Fieldhouse); and West (Spokane, Spokane Arena). 

http://www.bigsouthsports.com/ViewArticle.dbml?SPSID=25346&SPID=1987&DB_OEM_ID=4800&ATCLID=280882


----------



## AlbernMartinez (Jul 26, 2009)

SPAM


----------

